
Supercomputer Predicts Revolution - ph0rque
http://singularityhub.com/2011/09/25/supercomputer-predicts-revolution/
======
ColinWright
Heavily debunked when discussed two weeks ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2978883>

